# Foxie and her big toe



## Fox_Trot (Mar 15, 2010)

Over the weekend we went for some hikes with four V's... she seemed fine during and after. The other pups left. The next day we noticed she was limping on her front foot. i checked her out all over and found nothing. This was Monday, i figured she was just sore. Today is Wednesday and she seemed to be getting better on the limp aspect, just now i saw her licking her foot, checked it out and she has a middle two twice the size that has now burst and bleeding and looks raw. I gave her pain reliever anti septic spray but do not know what else to do or how long to wait to see a vet. Any ideas? thanks guys


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I get Epsom salt pour it in the tub with warm water. Have the dog stand in the tub till they get to bored. Don't let them drink it because it will upset their stomach. When its dry I put EMT gel on it. If that doesn't work we go to the vet. I just had one there last week for a puncher that went through the toe. Soaking, a shot at the vets, followed by oral antibiotics and he's good as new.


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

We can't see what it looks like, so unless you are sure, just go straight to the Vet.

However, if you are confident that what you see is just a slightly infected wound, then clean it, apply an antiseptic of some sort (I use Betadine as I can see where I have put it), bandage it over and then cover it with something so she won't lick at it, or can't lick at it. An old sock taped on will do if you don't have anything else. I bought a set of boots which I use when one or the other is injured. The wounds seem to heel quickly this way. 

Keep an eye on things and certainly go to the vet sooner rather than later should you still be concerned.


----------

